# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT V3.19 news!!!VIVO Update and Huawei DUB-AL00(DUB-XXXX) Support

## mohamed73

whats news:  
this new update add VIVO MT6771 CPU Boots
with this,if you enable adb and not cdc driver come,you can unlock direct
select Model X21i_Function2 Y97_Function2 Z3i_Function_2 Y3_Finction_2....
and click software start button,hold vol up(boot)key for unlock
support frp remove  direct also!!!  
New Update support Huawei Qualcomm DUB-AL00 DUB-TL00 DUB-AL29... 8.2.178  version unlock account frp...direct;need short edl pin to 9008
Mobile add in hw_flash tool!!!  
download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

